# Mean comments by other people



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I know many people don't like rats. I don't feel I need to convert them, either. To each their own. But when I tell people I do have rats, they often feel it's okay to say nasty things. 

Like yesterday at the vets, a nosy woman asked about my poor sick & handicapped Linus whom I was (am) very worried about. I said he was a rat (him hiding inside his travel cage). And she was like NOOO! Really??? With a grossed out face. And then, WHY????

What a really stupid question. :x I felt like saying, why do you have such a butt-ugly dog? (She owned a dog breed I'm not particularly crazy about, whom she let slobber all over my feet, but I'm generally a dog person plus too polite to say such things).

All I said was, why not? I didn't really feel like explaining, because I don't feel I should justify myself all the time that I own rats and love them. And kiss and cuddle them and pay huge vet bills for them. 

When you go anywhere with a puppy, people are expected to ooh and ahh and so on about it, but people treat you so weird when you come along with a rat. (Except my vet, she's totally cool).

I won't get anybody's sympathy when Linus dies, because he's 'only' a rat. 

Sorry about the longish rant. I know that you all understand though how I feel, and that makes me feel better already.


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

I know what you mean. My mom is that person.
When I had my rats people all the time felt that because you had a "weird" pet they were justified in saying stupid things to you. I hate pugs and those horrible little Boston terrier, but do I tell people that I think their dog looks like something Satan build out of spare parts? No, I don't. So why do they think it's ok to tell me that my pet is "filthy" and "disgusting"?
I made a huge mistake one day. Ha. My friend's mother said to me, "I wouldn't have them in my house. Rats are filthy." and I said, "You're filthy." It just popped out of my mouth, but luckily I was able to play it off as a joke I meant to say and it blew over.
But I think it someone said it to me again I would tell them the same thing and not saying that I was kidding.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

My mom loves my rats, thank goodness. Whenever we go to visit her, she feeds them all sorts of home-grown fruits and veggies.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I took some giant toilet paper tubes from my work, and my coworker was like, um, just throw those out... I'm like, no, I have some pet rodents who would love them. Inevitably (it was a super slow day), she asked what rodents... It took her a good half hour for her to stop shaking her head at me when she saw me.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I end up on rat tangents all the time at work. I do hair for a living, and sometimes the conversations (7 times out of 10) turn to pets at some point. I ask what they have, they ask what I have....some people are mortified by the fact that I have rats as pets, and I have actually had people NOT come back to me for that reason alone (but eff those people I say, I don't want them as my clients anyhow!) and I have an equal number of people ask me lots of questions, completely fascinated, and probably 1/3 of my clients had pet rats at some point in their life. 

I even had one of my regular clients go out and get his son a pair of rats for his birthday, after calling me back later at the salon to have me email him a list of guidelines for cages, bedding, etc.

His son snuck the rat in in his pocket during his next visit XD


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Chivahn said:


> I end up on rat tangents all the time at work. I do hair for a living, and sometimes the conversations (7 times out of 10) turn to pets at some point. I ask what they have, they ask what I have....some people are mortified by the fact that I have rats as pets, and I have actually had people NOT come back to me for that reason alone (but eff those people I say, I don't want them as my clients anyhow!) and I have an equal number of people ask me lots of questions, completely fascinated, and probably 1/3 of my clients had pet rats at some point in their life.
> 
> I even had one of my regular clients go out and get his son a pair of rats for his birthday, after calling me back later at the salon to have me email him a list of guidelines for cages, bedding, etc.
> 
> His son snuck the rat in in his pocket during his next visit XD


I checked to see where you were at after reading this and thinking, "must live in a big city", and you list Seattle as location. I love Seattle!!! Wish I'd live in a city. Rural areas have lots of farmers or people related to farmers who still see rats only as pests.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

two of my boys got in a fight a while back and I had to rush one of them to the hospital. mind you, i was supposed to be at work within half an hour, and i called frantic and crying and tried to explain what had happened and why i wasn't going to make it.

my manager actually said "it's just a rat. do something with it, i don't care if it gets stomped on by a group of kids, and you had better be on time"


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

that's sad... one person outside my immediate friends and family (my friends all happen to be rat-lovers btw, so cool!) gave me a good responce to my rat.
it was the first visit to the vet and i sit down and a really old lady sits next to me with a little kitty. she sees my ratty and goes nuts! "oh my gosh what a cute baby rattie! How old? Oh how sweet she looks! can i hold her? oh she's so cute!" i just kinda..... was like whoa. positive response! lol


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I know exactly the feeling. It drives me INSANE, they have no idea how much of a wonderful pet rats make and all they see is a tail. My nan is one of those people, when she comes round she wont go in my room (not that it bothers me, stops her from nosing lol I really can't see why people are so scared or bothered. I have never had one bite or purposeful scratch from my baby's like i have from all my other animals. I'm even sure the VET I took them to was a little scared of them but amazingly there was a woman in the waiting room who had 6 (not with her) so I didn't feel too out of place. My boyfriend is a bit disgusted too but he's getting over it. Luckily my mum loves them A LOT but the disapproving faces do really annoy me, it's like oh get over it, it's not like I'm putting it on you or forcing you to touch them it's just a choice I made. Sometimes I do quite enjoy the shock factor though, just reinforces how small minded some stupid people can be.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

abbycrazed said:


> that's sad... one person outside my immediate friends and family (my friends all happen to be rat-lovers btw, so cool!) gave me a good responce to my rat.
> it was the first visit to the vet and i sit down and a really old lady sits next to me with a little kitty. she sees my ratty and goes nuts! "oh my gosh what a cute baby rattie! How old? Oh how sweet she looks! can i hold her? oh she's so cute!" i just kinda..... was like whoa. positive response! lol


That is kind of amazing, i find older people are the worst! you're lucky your friends love rats. Only one of mine does :/


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

when i first told my friends (no clue they were rat lovers) there was the shock factor for about 3 seconds then "are you serious? you were terrified of rats a month ago! ... you're joking, right?" lol


my grandma... oooooh man. she HATES the rat. she vacuums in my room all the time even though i've told her not to, especially because it scares my little baby. then... she does it anyway. i took to locking my door, but she still gets in somehow (i have the only key). i've noticed lately that she actually only vacuums AROUND the cage... nowhere else. its pissing me off.... she hates my rat, i think she wants to "off" her... T_T *sticks chair under doorknob* bad granny....


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Haha, thats mean  poor rattie, my rat's arent so bothered about the vacuum amazingly. My nan starting telling me I'M mean for keeping them caged up HAHA I've had rabbits and hamsters before and never has she mentioned this worry. She's just saying it because she wants me to feel bad and get rid of them. Oh well, the people I live with love them (just my mum lol) so they are happy and out all the time


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

dragonegg said:


> I checked to see where you were at after reading this and thinking, "must live in a big city", and you list Seattle as location. I love Seattle!!! Wish I'd live in a city. Rural areas have lots of farmers or people related to farmers who still see rats only as pests.


Not always true....I spent my first 19 years on a horse farm. My dad always did see rats as pests though, that's why I couldn't keep them till I moved out on my own, but I always wanted them!


----------



## Umeboshi (May 2, 2008)

I know that feeling. I was all pumped up for being getting a rat, and I told my friends. The first is a lover of anything mouse-related. The second said "EEEW rats? They'll give you diseases!" ....wow

I had another argument today. I told her that if she played with a rat, she wouldn't hate them. She wasn't convinced though. She said rats always escape and get run over on the streets. Then she dissed rats some more. I was ready to explode and just yell and yell, but I didn't because I was in class.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

My mom hated the idea of me getting any kind of rat, but she let me get them (she's great like that) 
She was completely grossed out at first, by the size and all. Now she calls them cute and picks them up for cuddles.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey now, I have a boston terrier!! I'll admit, when you look right at him he is ugly, but he's a very sweet dog. Actually one of the best dogs I've ever had! I am very use to big dogs, but he's a small dog with a big dog personality and even people who hate dogs and are scared of them love my boston! 

That said, to each their own. I'm done trying to convince people that rats are alot like little dogs. Personally I can't see the point of a cat. They are a bit snoody don't like people unless it's on their terms, and do nothing but shed and lay around. A bit of a pointless pet, kind of like lizards, snakes, ect. they are just nice to look at, nothing else. Try to convince people who smart, loving, and great a rat is is a lost cause! Unless they own one or are around one they just won't "get it".


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I was at a BBQ this past weekend, someone heard I had rats, and she looks at me, "You have rats? Eww." 

What the heck am I supposed to say to that?

I gave her my are-you-stupid? look and just said, "Yeah, they're great pets."

Then I walked away...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ophelia, instead of saying "you're filthy!" (lol!), you could try educating people. Read through the "interesting rat facts", that would give you a place to start. When someone says "rats are diseased" come back with "domestic rats don't carry diseases any more than domestic dogs have rabies", and add "do you know that rats..." and something from the thread that I can't think of right now. 

Moms are tough. There are certain critters who will never inhabit my home... bugs. Cockroaches, tarantulas, scorpions, all things my 8yo son would love... and I just can't stand them. I've tried, I really have. I've gone into the petshop and looked at them in their little tanks... and I just can't. Ugh. (sorry Buggzter!) 
But, I've told Arek, someday you'll be grown with your own house, and you can have whatever critter takes your fancy, as long as you learn about it and take care of it properly.

So try to understand how your mom feels... The ratties might just be something that creeps her out, and she can't help her reaction. 

I know it's hard when she's all like "eeeew, gross", when anyone's like that, for that matter. You have a choice- you can make the world a better place by keeping your temper and spreading education. Or, you can say "you're filthy", and close even more doors in their minds, because you're giving people an excuse to think of you as just a typical rebellious, obnoxious teen instead of the educated, intelligent young lady you obviously are.

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary

Ps I used to get it when we owned big snakes- "Aren't you afraid they'll get out and _eat the baby?!!!_" Yeah, that's it. I'll keep some bloodthirsty monster caged up in my house so it can get out one night and devour my daughter. I'm sure the snake would love to munch on her, because she smells JUST like a chicken... :roll: Idiots.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

My mom actually goes out of her way to let people know I have rats so they will be rude to me. It's disgusting. I mean, people are rude enough about it on their own, with the constant "Let your rats play with my snake" comments, or just general looks of disgust. It only really irritates me when my mom purposefully makes loud comments in public so that people will become confrontational with me, and then she just stands back and smiles while I'm defending myself and my babies.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

dragonegg, I hope your little Linus is feelinâ€™ okay, give him some scritches from me. :wink: 

I took Charlie in for his neuter last week. When I dropped him off in the morning there was only one other person in the waiting room, she asked what I had in the box, so I told her. And whaddya know, she was really interested, asked questions about him and petted him! 

When I picked him up later that day the waiting room was full, the vet brought Charlie out in his box and sat and talked to me for a minute about his meds and whatnot. I noticed as I was getting ready to leave the other people had been listening in, and most were staring at me weirdly. One guy with a puppy and two kids was absolutely GLARING. I could tell just what they were all thinkingâ€¦ :roll:


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

My mom and I use to do "snake talks" at schools - the kids who were the most freakish about reptiles very often were the most fascinated by the end of the day.

People are freaked out by rats largely for cultural reasons. Society at large associates rats with filth and disease, with good historical reasons. Clean houses usually don't have (wild) rats - and many plagues have been attributed to rodents.

Try to cut them some slack. It's mostly ignorance and cultural bias, be nice to them and explain it intelligently and they often will come around.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

What's even worse than when people don't understand why you have pet rats or are nasty about it... Is people who don't understand and say nasty things because you run a pet rat rescue. Generally, we're well-received (or at least, they keep their mouths shut), but there's nothing like the replies asking why you'd waste your time on _rats_, or why you aren't running a rescue with a _better_ cause, or quips about snakes, killing them, etc.

I'm upset when people treat my pet rats like filthy vermin, but when you insult the rescue, you might as well just stick a knife through my heart. I mean, come on.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

I had an incident the first day i bought Lilith. I had her in the travel box they give you, and my boyfriend had to stop at Staples. So i take Lilith in with me and this lady stops me while in her car, seeing my box and asks if its a bird. ...A bird...really? So i told her no, it's a rat. Her face scrunched up and she said, "A rat?" I`m like yup, she's adorable, and i walk off with my box into the store. Why would i open the box to let you see a bird that can get away...you moron.


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

My mom always hated rats. When I had one in college, he had to stay in my room and out of sight all summer. She would have NOTHING to do with it except say how ugly and awful it was.

Well, my son got a rat for Christmas when he was 5 - about 7 years ago. (It had been awhile.) When we went out of town, I asked my mom to babysit for the two weeks. She agreed. Imagine my surprise when I returned to find out that she had:

a. Played with Scampers 
b. Told me that he was a good pet
c. Recommended that my sister get a rat for her son's first pet.

Complete turn around. She checked on Scampers weekly and watched him frequently until his passing 2 1/2 years ago. Said she liked him because he was geriatric like her.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Everybody's responses are so interesting. I usually like to build a case for rats, giving people info they may not have--not necessarily to convert them, just to explain why rats are great. It's just hard to do when you're emotionally shaken because your rat is sick and may be dying. Then I'd want some sympathy rather than the angry glare and the comments.

Btw, Linus is doing okay so far. But that day I felt pretty low because my vet and I were discussing the chances of him living long. 

Also, I usually love to show people my beautiful pet rats, but Linus sure didn't look great that day (of course I think he's cute no matter what)--with his bald patches, his scabby nose and ear and the fear poop smeared over his hind legs. Ya, not what you want to present to someone as the perfect pet. lol.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

but you know, a lot of people don't even realize they're being rude. i was talking to a friend of mine that i haven't talked to in about a year or so and i told him i was planning on getting more rats (he didn't know i owned any) and i'm sure you can guess his response... "ew.. why??" when i stood up for myself and my rats and told him it was a rude comment, he was really embarrassed. he said he didn't mean to be rude and offend me, he just didn't like them. most people just don't know how to voice their opinions in a civilized way.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Honestly, I usually don't give people a chance to say anything bad about my rats! When the subject is mentioned, I will immediately go into why rats make such great pets. I don't try to stop them from making rude comments, I just am so passionate about the subject!

I did get a very rude response about my pet mice though. I think Yin (my black female) has a cold, so I called my vet. When I told the receptionist that I wanted to make an appointment for my mouse, she made a really rude noise and said, "Mouse?" in a disbelieving voice. Like I was crazy to take a mouse to the vet. At least my vet is nice. He spent 15-20 minutes looking my rat, Kenshin, over to make sure he didn't have mites!


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I surround myself with very open minded people, I normally just get a 'oh...okay'. Most people I speak to aren't rat people, but they don't HATE rats either. I've had a few 'rats are so dirty' comments, which actually makes me laugh. Because people have no idea. I usually get more reactions about my Neopolitan Mastif.


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

I know the feeling! And its really annoying! 

People are only scared Of what they dont understand! So therefore people who think rats are 'gross' are stupid people because they dont know anything about them. Lol!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought id get bad reactions from people but my friends were OVER EXCITED when i told them i was getting rats and they wanted to come round ASAP to see them XD I was so shocked! Aparently a few of them had even ownedrats before! My mum hated the idea before i got them and now she comes in just about every day and strokes, cuddles and talks to them. My dad CLAIMS to hate the from the bottom of his heart, constantly makes death threats and jokes about snakes and pellet guns, but he comes in every now and then and peer into the cage complaining he cant see them and tries to pretend he isnt interested but he is XD

My mum went out to get some fish at our local fish store and got talking to the woman behind the counter, she mentioned i had rats and the woman was fascinated, lol. Also there is a pet photography thing in town and mum mentioned it there too, and apparently the woman FLIPPED, but in a really good way. She was so interested and made mum give her my address so she could send me some information about what she does through the post, im so excited that SHE got so excited about it if you get what i mean, im DEFINATLY going to take my rats in, since shes so keen ^^ Wouldnt mind a decent photo of the buggers either XD

Im quite polite and quiet but if someone was CONSTANTLY digging on my rats id probably flip, its just wrong to judge them if you dont know what the **** youre talking about.


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

I get mean, harassing comments mostly from my mother and by people at school =/ Believe me, I don't cry over it, but I don't appreciate people calling my boys "filthy, ugly rodents". Seriously... I'm not all that fond of dogs, but I don't go mouthing off about someone's pet dog! It's just so rude >:[

My rattie Nathan has been nothing but kind to everyone who has met him, including my mother... but she still calls him disgusting.


----------

